# Kayak for the Wife



## tackle42 (Mar 23, 2010)

I asked the wife what she wanted for Christmas, and to my surprise she said she'd like to have a kayak. Sweet! I've been thinking about getting myself one for a couple of years now and have a pretty good idea what I want but really have no idea what to buy for her. I would imagine that the majority of her time will be spent on the lakes around Charlotte just paddling, getting a little exercise. Any ideas would be appreciated...


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Wilderness Systems pungo


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

venis 11! its pink lol. my g/f wants that. my parents got my sister a used OK scrambler. you can find good deals out there, esp on craigslist


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Like picking out a kayak for anyone, you have to consider her Size, power and a lot of other factors. Give her a picture of one and then go to a demo day in the spring. For example; a friend of mine , who is a small guy got a Redfish 10. He went paddling with us and couldn't keep up. with the power he had in his arms that thing wagged like a dogs tail and wouldn't glide for anything. I bought it from him for my smallish 12 year old. I works perfectly for him, not as much power in his little arms. The right boat makes all the difference.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hap, she will be able to do more in a sit on top.
My suggestions would be.
Tarpon 100 or 120 or even a 140
Manta Ray 11 or 12
Heritage Redfish 10 or 12
Perception Caster 12


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh and forgot about the Ocean Kayak Trident 11


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Wilber said:


> Like picking out a kayak for anyone, you have to consider her Size, power and a lot of other factors. Give her a picture of one and then go to a demo day in the spring. For example; a friend of mine , who is a small guy got a Redfish 10. He went paddling with us and couldn't keep up. with the power he had in his arms that thing wagged like a dogs tail and wouldn't glide for anything. I bought it from him for my smallish 12 year old. I works perfectly for him, not as much power in his little arms. The right boat makes all the difference.


I saw many times this on the lakes. Regardless sex or size of person, any one on a 10 footer was too slow for the partner with a 12-13 footer. I could tell they were regretting buying a short kayak. I think 12' + kayak for her.

Joe


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

As was already said by Wilbur :


> Like picking out a kayak for anyone, you have to consider her Size, power and a lot of other factors. Give her a picture of one and then go to a demo day in the spring.


Let her make up her own mind. There are too many variables in Kayaks for you to make an informed decision without her input (size ,paddle reach, arm length, comfort seating,kayak weight,skeg or no skeg , etc., etc.)

A SOT is higher in the water than a SIT.
A SIT is a dryer ride than a SOT .
A pink kayak will only appeal to another female upon attempted resale. 
A tandum yak is a recipie for divorce; a ship with two captains will result in a mutiny, it is just a matter of time.
Once you get a kayak , it is just a matter to time that you will go "Gung-Ho" and want to upgrade , or, quit altoghether.

NEVER buy before you try ! = *DEMO DAYS !!! *

Fishwander
(Only if in a hurry to make a purchase :The next best option to a demo day is shopping on local craigslist, and buy used when somebody else upgrades )


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

That is GOOD INFO Fishwander Posted.
I really agree with the DEMO theory. Wait till spring there should be many then.One of the Biggest is in Farmville Va. usually in June though. www.paddleva.com

Demo, Demo, Demo, Demo! Let her get the feel of the one thats made fer her,
Kind of like when she picked you!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WILBER 
I got me a Redfish 10 a couple of weeks ago as an easy throw in the truck yak and for the creek.I kind of like it for that.
I must not have much power either
I keep up with my buddies though in their long boats better with it than I can with my 15' Prowler Trident.
It's really stable for it's size. It makes a 90 deg turn on a gnats back. Good for the trees and snags in the creeks.
It has been in the back of my truck since I picked it up at ARC
Got kind of attached to it like a little puppy!
Oh are the fish doing anything in the B.R.?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I can throw a cast net standing in the 10, that's why I like it for the12 yo. He can't flip it. and No BR is dead. Nothing. Zilch Zippo. Nada.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats funny about standing up I mentioned that to Raytog the first time I had it out.He said I want to see that! I backed out and said I'll try it in the spring.
Sorry to hear about BR being dead.


----------

